# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test E and dbol-first cycle

## mauler

OK yesterday i decided to start, right after my drug test for a job a applied for, how ironic.

1-10 test e 500 mg / wk(250mg 2x a wk)
1-4 dbol 30 mg (10mg 3x per day)
also 1mg of finistrade per day
im notsure if i want to get some adex or not( to use ed), what do you gys think?
i have letro on hand
and my pct stuff
nolva and clomid

ill take pic tomarrow or so

im startingat 180lbs(up from 173 in may)

5' 10"
6-7%bf

wow the inject i did not even feel(25g) imean i didnt even feel a pinch at all, kind of wierded me out, noteven a drop of blood. this morning still no pain, just a little discomfort

ill keep you guys posted

here arepics, i couldnt takenew onesyet. this was acouplemonthsago

----------


## DSM4Life

For a 1st cycle i would have told you to forget the dbol but its your choice.

----------


## mauler

yea i debated it, but i think ill be ok 
ill post more later when i get back from work in the morning, just not alot of time right now

day 1 : right glute shot
weight 179lbs
did chest and abs , 
flat bench 5 sets - felt weak today only went up to 245 for 4
incline bench 3 sets
dips (for lower chest 3sets

ab exercises, i dont feel like logging that

----------


## mauler

day 2 : 
weight 182 ( i flux alot anyway)

back
-eighted pull ups
incline dumbell back rows
bi's
incline dumbell curls
straight bar curls
reverse straight bar curls

----------


## sam_sneed

Only two exercises on back and 3 on biceps?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## personaltrainermark

> Only two exercises on back and 3 on biceps?


I agree you need to add alot more back exercises 2 is not near enough.

----------


## mauler

on my leg day i also do back exercises with dead lifting.
sorry i did precher curls too.

sorry im typing all this on my phone while traveling. sorry if i left things out

----------


## mauler

day 3 7/23/08 
shoulders tris


still no pain from first inject, oh well kinda wish i would have not been able to walk like everyone else
no water gain or bloat yet from dbol either

----------


## mauler

also measured arms 16.25"
chest 40.5 "
ill have to measure my legs tomarrow and hopefully be able to post pics

----------


## Obro

Is that you in the avvy? If so you're starting with a great base and at only 6-7% bf you can be a little more relaxed with your diet. You look like a street fighter dude.

Good luck with it all.

Obro.

----------


## mauler

> Is that you in the avvy? If so you're starting with a great base and at only 6-7% bf you can be a little more relaxed with your diet. You look like a street fighter dude.
> 
> Good luck with it all.
> 
> Obro.



thanks, yeah its me in the avatar. i try to eat everything i can,i was blessed with good genetics

----------


## mauler

7-24-08 injected the other glute. the injection was more painful than the last, just real uncomfortable, i could feel it going in but that went away after about an hour.
leg day

weight 184.4

----------


## mauler

i had to take this weekend off, havnt weighed myself. i will monday

----------


## csavage0

good luck bro. I want to do this same cycle. Keep us posted. I agree with everyone else great base to start with

----------


## mauler

week 2

7/28/08 - weight 184.6
chest day
feeling more pumped now when i lift. strenght still feels the same

----------


## mauler

7/29/08 
weight 186.7lbs - gained almost 7lbs in 9 days.
back and bis
definately feeling more pumped, but strength feels the smae

----------


## mauler

7/30/08 -

shoulders and tris
definately feeling more pumped, strength seems up

----------


## Reed

Your cut as hell kid, lookin good. What about them leg pics. I read that you don't really watch your diet. I can tell you from experience that it does matter what you eat. I'm in the same boat as you with being blessed with the metabolism and all. I also can eat just about anything and I'll continue to put on muscle and won't gain fat. But you need to understand that certain foods have certain amino profiles that make you more "anabolic " then going to wendy's and gettin you a burger. This is why you might not be gaining strength as fast.

----------


## mauler

huh.i do watch what i eat. i dont eat fast food.

----------


## mauler

7/31/08

took the day off,wasnt feeling great the last couple days

----------


## mauler

8/2/08 

leg day.
didnt getto weight myself. pumps feeling good. strenght decent even after carrying shingles all day

----------


## mauler

week 3
8-4-08
wooooooooooooohoooooooooo!!
chest , ab day
dang it strenght is off the roof. i cannt even believe it

weight 190

----------


## mauler

8/5/08
Bis and back today
Weight about the same

----------


## Obro

Keep it up dude.

----------


## mauler

> Keep it up dude.


dude iwas getting discouraged, my last 2 injects i hit veins and it felt like i was pushing a butter knife into me. but strength is up, imexcited and my inject 5 min ago went perfect

----------


## mauler

8/6/08

shoulders and tris.

nothing else new

----------


## BBall6

Nice log.
10 lbs in 3 weeks. Looking good.
Any change in BF or is that about the same?

----------


## Kingdom

hey people.... I did a cycle of test cypionate and dianabol . I did it for 8 weeks, but i really should have stayed on it for 12. Didnt have enough gear. I enjoyed it very much. Would like to share my experience. My gear consisted ofthe folowing:

WEEk 1: Test Cyp 250mg : Nolvadex 20mg : 
WEEk 2: Test Cyp 250mg : Nolvadex 20mg : Dbol 20mg
Week 3: TEst Cyp 500mg : Dbol 20mg
Week 4: Test cyp 500mg : Dbol 25mg
Week 5: Test Cyp 500mg : Dbol 30mg
Week 6 : Test Cyp 500mg : Dbol 30mg
Week 7: Test cyp 500mg : Dbol 25mg
Week 8: Test Cyp 250mg : Dbol 20mg

Always took my milk thistle throughout the cycle until week 6. MY mistake was i should have stayed on cycle for 12months. Gains continued through to week 10 anyway, continued effect of the injections. I started gettin slight acne after the cycle was finished, due to hormone imbalance, but the mistake there was i should have kept my diet clean after the cycle aswell, and continued milk thistle. other than that no side effects. nice gains which i can still see, strength back to normal, as well as endurance. testicles recovered thanks to clomid therapy at the end of the cycle. Only did clomind one week at 50mg a day. 
Def cannot wait for my next cycle in 4 months time give my system some rest, then it will be Deca durabolin 12 weeks with anadrol .... big gains!!

----------


## mauler

hey guys sorry i havnt updated.
been really busy.

stillon cycle and gaining
last week i benched 275 x 3 reps before cycle i was only doing 245 for 4
weight 199
i just finished the dbol 2 days ago
willbe starting week 5 or 6 i think( i got to look at mycalendar)

----------


## warchild

> hey people.... I did a cycle of test cypionate and dianabol . I did it for 8 weeks, but i really should have stayed on it for 12. Didnt have enough gear. I enjoyed it very much. Would like to share my experience. My gear consisted ofthe folowing:
> 
> WEEk 1: Test Cyp 250mg : Nolvadex 20mg : 
> WEEk 2: Test Cyp 250mg : Nolvadex 20mg : Dbol 20mg
> Week 3: TEst Cyp 500mg : Dbol 20mg
> Week 4: Test cyp 500mg : Dbol 25mg
> Week 5: Test Cyp 500mg : Dbol 30mg
> Week 6 : Test Cyp 500mg : Dbol 30mg
> Week 7: Test cyp 500mg : Dbol 25mg
> ...


 :Chairshot:  horrible cycles bro.

----------


## ChiTownTommy

mauler looks great man look like you know what your doing and things are going good for ya, keep it upyour going to be really pleased with your results


hey kingdom nobody likes a thread hijack

----------


## mauler

8/25/08 -
chest day 
my trap has been bothering me for weeks now, right where my trap meets the top of my delt.
iworked out through the pain, but i think im going to have to skip my shoulders this week

good day though i did 265 for 6, probably could have got 8 if my trap didnt feel like it was going to tear off
weight still close to 200

----------


## mauler

8/26/08
back and bis

noting else to really state

im not sure if i want to take pics now and at the endof cycle or just at the end.

if i can get the gear im going to extend the test e to 14 weeks

----------


## Jfew44

Following the log. Great gains so far bro. You got much water retention from the dbol ?

----------


## mauler

> Following the log. Great gains so far bro. You got much water retention from the dbol?


i dont really know, i never felt bloated.i dont think i looked it either. i definately put on weight though. i may have lost a small amount of definition. ive been off the dbol since last friday i think and havnt lost any weight yet.

----------


## mauler

8-29-08

trying to take it easy cause of my shoulder/ trap issue. i may not work out my shoulders this week

legs today

----------


## mauler

9/3/2008

i dont feel it nesessaryto post what im working out on what days. but i am going to keep this updatedforsure
my weight has fluxed between 195-199, lastweek or so, i guess im losing my dbol weight.
i did measure my chest and arms 43 and 17 respectivly. two inches to my chest and .5 to my arms so far, not too bad

----------


## xo3et

Keep it up dude, good log.

look forward to next update  :Wink:

----------


## Obro

Good going matey. I wish I could have 17'" bi's - can't seem to get past the 16" mark. 

I like your minimalist style log. Just the reporting of all the interesting facts. There's a lot of waffling on some of the threads here (including mine).

----------


## 3dbigrigs

any new info, do you still feel like you are on now that you have dropped the dbol

----------


## koozy

nice cycle bro real nice gains.. is this your first cycle? would you recommend this cycle? and you got any new pics to see the process

----------


## bodybldr

post some new pics...great work so far

----------


## mauler

i wilpost pics as soon as i can. im workin 2 jobs right now and just majorly busy.
on a funny note, me and my friend were at a sporting goods store and he picked up a 65lb dumbell and said it would be crazy if i could curl it, so i picked up 2 75lb ones and hammer curled them for 3 reps.

i must be getting stronger cause i didnt think i could even do it once

----------


## koozy

hahaha that is funny cant wait to see ur results

----------


## Bad Viking

Lookin shredded to bits bro...following this one.
Haha funny about the dumbells.

----------


## mauler

got my extra test so i will be extending it to 14 weeks now
also have hcg im going to take 2 weeks before end of cycle and 2 weeks into pct.

im currently on week 9 weight still around 195 -200
goning to try to eat more

----------


## koozy

any updates

----------


## mauler

hey guys sorry i havnt updated

last shot tomorrow, i will post pics asap

thanks

----------


## manwitplans

excited to see your results  :Wink:

----------


## clockwork_killer

I'm happy for u mate cnt wait to see the pics

----------


## ROCKNROLLA

In for picture results  :Smilie:

----------


## Bad Viking

:Aapostpics:

----------


## lovbyts

I PM'd the OP, lets see if he updates.

----------


## 92whitelx

Deff need a update bro

----------


## hdsupercrewf150

Pics wouldve been nice to see the results.

----------


## trainfreak

i just read this whole thread and theres no pics.....serioooouuusssss!!!!

----------


## lovbyts

He has not been back since the above post  :Frown:  No response to my PM either.

----------


## welshmaster

> i just read this whole thread and theres no pics.....serioooouuusssss!!!!


Yeah me too, i thought it would be alright seeing as it was about October time he had the last shot lol.
fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...........

----------


## nath78

I just scrolled aswell  :Smilie:  post some pics up bro!!!

----------


## Big_Intruder

> 9/3/2008
> 
> i dont feel it nesessaryto post what im working out on what days. but i am going to keep this updatedforsure
> my weight has fluxed between 195-199, lastweek or so, i guess im losing my dbol weight.
> i did measure my chest and arms 43 and 17 respectivly. two inches to my chest and .5 to my arms so far, not too bad


Don't stop this blog now, just got into it............ give an update on stats, week number, weight, strength etc
Looking forward to the pics, great shape to start with.

----------


## koozy

look at the dates my man hasnt been here for months now

----------


## afigs052377

> look at the dates my man hasnt been here for months now


your man should have posted picks at the end of cycle.
that was a total waste of time (reading 2 pages)

----------


## RoidBoid

grrr, was looking forward to it! just wasted 6 minutes

----------


## Reed

Damn dudes why so anxious for some pics he was a 180lbs what did you expect him to turn into Dennis Wolf or something????

----------


## wingsta

Great post mauler. This is the same cycle i want to run for my first. Appreciate all your hard work you put into the thread shame about the pics.

----------


## big abe

pics =(!!

----------


## kappaz0

good luck bro

----------


## mauler

Sorry guys ive had some problems and I lost everything I gained but hey I'm bck training hard and looking to start a new cycle soon. 

Glad to be back on here and mixing it with you lot

----------


## FONZY007

What problems may I ask?

----------


## xo3et

Shame to hear about the loss of weight, can i ask for reference what happened.

IT will help others take notice, was your injury still playing up. Was you sick?

----------


## mauler

injury and working so hard i just couldnt keep it up and had to take time out guys, been back hard in the gym for a few months and things are looking up.

Want to start a cycle of test and deca but not sure about what pct should i take, also my old source gone bye bye so will be searching for a new one.

ideas about pct if anyone got any

----------


## xo3et

Sorry to hear that, my advice would get as high up on your weight as you can now naturally.

Loosing weight will mainly be a result of diet (lifestyle) as you mentioned. I would be 100% sure this is in check again and can be maintained.

Either way i am sure you learned heaps. Please keep a log going as your planned 2nd cycle is along the lines ill be looking at after ive finished my current (along with the time on/time off as a rest).  :Smilie: 

Did you notice any sides from you cycle, how was your PCT. Did you complete this properly?

----------


## mauler

my weight is still good its about 175-180 lbs at 8% bf, my diet is good and eat clean all the time. I lost the weight from the cycle after pct because I just stopped training and work was to busy so took some time off but still kept things tight when I could. planning on test and deca next but going to take your advice and see if I can gain some 5lbs or so and then think about it.
How you doing?

----------


## xo3et

+5lbs will see you at a good starting weight. I reached 197lbs naturally (using a legal PH) and planned on starting my 1st cycle but i was sent away working and was no gym or enough food. I was in better shape then than how i am on week 4 of my 1st real cycle.

I ended up starting my current cycle at 180lbs with around 12% BF, i am doing ok with the cycle now (check my forum threads). Its the same as yours was and my weight is climbing well.

Your plus is the low BF, a result of clean most likely busy active lifestyle (and genetics). If you get up to a decent weight off cycle as mentioned then you could be a ripped up beast around 210lbs (pending diet/training). Thats my aim someday  :Smilie:  I would also take your current drop in weight as the BIGGEST learning from your cycle, nxt time round you wont make that mistake when going through PCT.

Catch you around mate, good luck on your decision and keep me posted.

----------


## mauler

Thanks for the encouragement . I'm all over this now

----------


## FONZY007

> injury and working so hard i just couldnt keep it up and had to take time out guys, been back hard in the gym for a few months and things are looking up.
> 
> Want to start a cycle of test and deca but not sure about what pct should i take, also my old source gone bye bye so will be searching for a new one.
> 
> ideas about pct if anyone got any


I've been out of the gym for 3 years will be signing up tomorrow though! I'm on trt also, and I just got off used the pct protocol ad feel ok, no weight loss just a tad tired but manageable, i will be calling my enco tomorrow!!

Hope everything for you works out!

----------


## OGMonster

subscribed!

----------


## gearbox

man no pics of your updates at all. sorry u got busy at work, but wk pics would be nice. even if their is no change

----------


## Stevencusson

Pics?

----------

